# Our first Video!



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Actually not ours, we have been meaning to ride some of our more technical local trails to see if they were possible on tandem. We hadn't gotten around to it, but now have to as we have been asked to write an article for a local bike guide. We needed to get off our butts and ride some new trails, fortunately we are having great riding weather still. Our friend came along and kindly shot some video and stills of the ride.
Tandemonium - YouTube


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice video Chris!

Looking forward to checking out those trails this spring (with you two showing us around)!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Still shots*

Also some very nice stills at:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150598134320799.439624.670360798&type=1


----------

